# What is a spider??????



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey guys this is just kind of a pointless thread with a question lol. What is a yahoo! SLurp Spider or a google spider and what does it do?


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

lol thanx i prolly should have actually looked


----------

